# to stack or not to stack...&.MAJOR PROBLEM!



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

the other day I was reading a thread about stacking or not stacking well I have a valid argument AGAINST stacking. 
here is what the side shift piston looks like 









here is what the pump housing looks like

















so what I have here is the biggest snow storm of the year going on as I type and a plow that is out of commission. :realmad:
What happened is the blade jumped when I was stacking and some piece of the a frame hit the pump housing and cracked it so my hydralic fluid peed all over the parking lot and left me hanging with the blade on the ground. I ended up driving back up to the pile and pulling the chain up higher to get me home. but now I can't make any money on this great blizzard we are having here.

can any of you give me some advice as to what to do with this... 
can it be welded or 
can I use J.B. weld on it ?? ( I know a ******* temporary fix) 
any one have a extra pump housing they would be willing to send to me overnight express?
any advice or help as to where to get a fast fix for this thing. 
by the way it is a western snow plow with the older style cable controls and the long (conventional ) joystick in the cab.

thanks 
slugger


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you have a torch set, get ahold of a wielding supplier tell them what you are doing and they'll sell you the proper alloy for the job. Then learn to braze. Good luck.


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

Clean it up, spray with brake cleaner or something similar and use JB quick. Should be ready to go in a few hours.

My old western like that ran with some JB on it for 4+ years.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

If none of that works, let me know and I can send you a used pump. It hasn't been used in a few years but it worked fine when we last used it. In fact, its still on the truck. The truck died while plowing and has been sitting ever since. $20 for the pump plus actual shipping costs.

If you need it - (570) 402-5100


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Not really supposed to stack with the plow at full angle. The Western owner's manual mentions this I think.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

JB weld will fix it for a "quick fix"
I would sure take SGCO8 up on that offer.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

is your plow stops set up correctly? this might also be a reason it got in to the pump housing.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

well I finally got the pump housing off the truck and cleaned off now I just have to jb weld it and in about 5 to 6 hours I should be back on the road. 
I had to do all of the dis-assembly out in the driveway because the truck does not fit in the garage. that nasty north wind is a bugger to work out in!! putting it back together in the dark is going to be a real treat!

adksnowo Not really supposed to stack with the plow at full angle. The Western owner's manual mentions this I think. 
I was actually not angled at all, I hit the pile straight on and the top rib of the plow was higher than my hood; the angle cylinders are fine (no damage) I was just showing that the oil had squirted all over the place 

sweetk30 is your plow stops set up correctly? this might also be a reason it got in to the pump housing.
I have no idea I just bought the truck and plow this fall. I did notice that it has happened before just above where I crunched it and they welded it and painted it over. 

SGC08 If none of that works, let me know and I can send you a used pump. I
I will take you up on your offer! I called and left a message on your machine with my phone #s let me know how you want me to send payment. and THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND OFFER!!!!!

thanks for all the responses I will let you know how the re-assembly goes and if I got on the road in the morning.

oh btw I had 2 people call me and want me to do their drives tonight ( just adds to the pressure that I HAVE to get this done tonight!

slugger


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Never had a fisher or Boss hit the pump.

*Drill the hole out to take a rubber plug the kind that fits in the hole then you tighten up a bolt that comes in the plug to expand it. *

What part of the plow hit the pump?


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

the way the housing caved in it would have to be a 3 to 4 inch plug and I don't have a drill bit that big in my garage.
but a good suggestion none the less. 

slugger


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A piece of sheet metal with JB weld and slap it over it.

Sheet metal Silicone gasket and some screws.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry didn't know the plow was not angled. On my conventional Western setup there are two stops on the truck side plow frame that don't allow the plow to ride up too far. The stops hit the A-frame. We have some slight bending of the A-frame by the time the kingpin hole is hogged out and loose. At that point we have to purchase a new A-frame anyhow I'll try to get some pics of our old setup if I get a chance, to show the stops.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

SLUGGERMN -

I got your message. I'll give you a call in the AM. We've been meaning to get the plow and stuff off that old truck so we can get rid of it since parking is at a premium around the shop. Glad I could help.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

sounds good sir! use my cell # as I will most likely still be out plowing if I get my repair job to hold. 
wish me luck I drove by one of my accounts on the way to the parts store and there is a 8 foot drift the entire length of the building.payup

for now i am going to take a 2 hour nap and let the jb weld dry and try going after it again.... I have been up since 4 am sunday after all.....and the kids dont have school tomorrow so no way I get any sleep monday!


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

I dream of snow like that! Good luck with the repair.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess when it rains it pours. or more appropriately when it snows it blows
I got the pump back together and installed on the truck the oil in it and it works great. 
I was cleaning my own driveway to test every thing and make sure it was all in good working order and then it happened....

I tagged the curb and snapped the A frame off on the drivers side 2 inches in front of the pin that holds it to the truck frame.:realmad::realmad::realmad:

I am going to go to my room and pout for about 5 hours and then go dig out the neighbors trailer and hook up to that and drag my snow blower around town to do my residential customers. I have a guy in town I subbed my commercial accounts to so that part is covered any way. 

what a frustrating day!!!!!!!
slugger


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

O MAN that su&%


----------



## musicars (Dec 12, 2008)

I was going to mention that it might be a good idea to check the thrust frame mounts on your unit. Now your first problem seems like the least of your worries. 

Just in case I would check the mounts. I purchased a '94 F-250 that had a broken grill, header panel, and dent from the lift arm in the hood. I found both left and right thrust frame mounts broken. I still couldn't figure out how the lift arm could hit the hood until the first time I was stacking deep snow and saw the blade come up over hood (wasn't expecting it). The combination of the broken mounts and the blade going up that high can push everything back into the truck. Also, the Western website has been helpful when it comes to diagrams showing the proper placement of the mounts and the A-frame stops.

Good Luck


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

sluggermn;677010 said:


> I guess when it rains it pours. or more appropriately when it snows it blows
> I got the pump back together and installed on the truck the oil in it and it works great.
> I was cleaning my own driveway to test every thing and make sure it was all in good working order and then it happened....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your problem. Do you still need the pump? I tried to call your cell but I think I wrote it down wrong. I didn't get an answer at your house. Give me a call back if you need it. I could probably send you an A frame too but it might start to get expensive.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Slow down while plowing is about the only tip I could offer.


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

SGC08;676027 said:


> If none of that works, let me know and I can send you a used pump. It hasn't been used in a few years but it worked fine when we last used it. In fact, its still on the truck. The truck died while plowing and has been sitting ever since. $20 for the pump plus actual shipping costs.
> 
> If you need it - (570) 402-5100


If he ends up not wanting this pump I can use it, mine cracked on Saturday and I desperately need a new one ASAP. I would like it by the weekend and will gladly pay for all shipping costs and even a case of beer on top of that, if you can accommodate my time frame. Please let me know soon.

Thanks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry to hear about your breakdown....my advise would be to have at LEAST one complete pump on your shelf and 1 complete plow outside, plus all the major parts laying around....and if you can afford it an extra truck w/ plow would be good too!!!! did you loose any jobs over this?


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

SGC08;677297 said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem. Do you still need the pump? I tried to call your cell but I think I wrote it down wrong. I didn't get an answer at your house. Give me a call back if you need it. I could probably send you an A frame too but it might start to get expensive.


I still need the pump I will call you and re give you my # 
I took the plow to berts truck and eqpt and walked out 5 hours later almost 400 dollars lighter. but I am back in business.

slugger


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Finally got pics, aren't these stops supposed to prevent plow from contacting or damaging anything? I know the stops on our truck are bent, but this truck no longer plows and is only a site sand spreader truck.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

those stops are tweeked . thay have taken a few good hits.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

sweetk30;697515 said:


> those stops are tweeked . thay have taken a few good hits.


Plowing a truck for almost 14 years tends to do that! Woods truck in the summer, sand mule in the winter. Under 90k on the clock, hard miles, all of them. Still runs good though.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

SGC08;676577 said:


> SLUGGERMN -
> 
> I got your message. I'll give you a call in the AM. We've been meaning to get the plow and stuff off that old truck so we can get rid of it since parking is at a premium around the shop. Glad I could help.


I still have not gotten a hold of you. I do keep leaving messages though.

quote from adksnowo "Finally got pics, aren't these stops supposed to prevent plow from contacting or damaging anything? I know the stops on our truck are bent, but this truck no longer plows and is only a site sand spreader truck."

holy crap dude I thought you were posting pics of my truck! that is exactly what my truck looks like on the front end. mine is a 94 F250 xlt super cab. the horse weights in empty at 7000 lb WITH OUT the blade on. I will have to take a pic of the temporary fix I did this week until I can get into the shop and weld up a proper set of stops.


----------

